# Snipersling Black vs Snipersling Yellow



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

What is you favorite and what ammo and taper do you use ?
😉 😉  🤔


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I like both of them but for different reasons. The yellow has a smooth and pleasant draw (even on the .9mm) and the black is pretty quick. As for tapers, I’m still messing around with those.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m interested in peoples experiences too.

I’ve never tried black but I really like the yellow.

I use 0.5 and for 8mm my favourite is 18 to 13mm. 270mm active length with about a 1400mm draw (not quite full butterfly but close)
Punches a hole clean through a steel soup can full of water at 15 meters.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I have been playing with the sniper black and yellow in several sizes. 

As many have noted the yellow is really easy to pull, stretches a long ways. 

Setups and tapers I am currently liking for my short draw:

Yellow 0.5, 24-16 taper, 550% elongation for 5/16" steel. This is still probably overkill and I may go down to a smaller taper. Very light draw that I can shoot all day but still gets 5/16" going over 250 fps from my cheek anchor.

Yellow 0.6, 27-18 taper, 550% elongation, for 3/8" steel. The yellows can stretch a lot more than the 550% but get the balls moving really well (~240 fps) and last a long time here. 

The black 0.6, 27-18 taper, 500% elongation have been getting 7/16" going nearly as fast as most other 0.8 bands but with a manageable draw weight that I can be half accurate with. Sniper 0.6 gets me about 215 fps from my short draw, SS 0.8 gets me 220-225. Giving up 5-10 fps for the better accuracy seems to be a good trade for being more accurate with the heavier balls. I tried the black 0.7 with 7/16" and my accuracy declines due to the heavier pull. 

Until I get my draw extended from 29" to 32", the 215 fps for 7/16" seems pretty good to me. Although I remain envious of people with longer arms that give and extra 20 fps bump for the same bands / tapers.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I prefer the yellow 0.70 tapered 18-23 with either 9.5mm or 8.7mm steels or 8.4mm lead. Super easy draw with great speed .accuracy kills 🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> I prefer the yellow 0.70 tapered 18-23 with either 9.5mm or 8.7mm steels or 8.4mm lead. Super easy draw with great speed .accuracy kills 🎯👌👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


I have so.e yellow 0.7. I tried it with 7/16 and was disappointed. Might do well from an extended draw with heavy balls but not from my short draw.

I also tried it with 3/8" stees and it really zipped them out there. Although the 0.6 did nearly as well with these while lulling easier. 

So the 0.7 ends up as a "tweener" for me. Maube I need to try some different tapers with it.

I wont did it though, it may hit a sweet spit with people who have different draw lenghts or have found different tapers.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

My active length is is 180mm but I run the snipersling yellow 0.70 at 170mm tapered 18-23mm .🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> My active length is is 180mm but I run the snipersling yellow 0.70 at 170mm tapered 18-23mm .🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


I would be pulling a 10 cm or a bit more past my ear to get 550% elongation with 170mm bands. And it would help a ron to get velocity. Someday when I can hit well from an extended floating anchor or butterfly life will be that much sweeter. Until then, things are still pretty darn good.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I would be pulling a 10 cm or a bit more past my ear to get 550% elongation with 170mm bands. And it would help a ron to get velocity. Someday when I can hit well from an extended floating anchor or butterfly life will be that much sweeter. Until then, things are still pretty darn good.


My anchor point is thumbnail under my earlobe 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you everybody


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> My anchor point is thumbnail under my earlobe 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌



Similar for me, just that my arms must be that much shorter.


----------

